# flourite



## fins712 (Oct 1, 2002)

I just started getting curious about planted tanks about two months ago. I'm currently starting a new tank (75L). I understand some of the best substrate to use is flourite, however none of the crappy pet stores in my area carry it. IS there somewhere else I can find it without doing a mail order?

Thanks


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

PetSmart has started to carry it. You might have to travel a bit to find a store near you, but there should be someone who carries it. Call them and ask!

If not, and you still don't want ot mail order - Kitty Litter really isn't a bad option.


----------



## fins712 (Oct 1, 2002)

Do you use Kitty Litter like flourite or more like laterite? I mean, do you have to put gravel on top of the litter to keep it from escaping into the water?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I use it "straight up" with no other gravel. It's a drab grey/tan color and actually looks fairly natural. I mix it with similar-colored gravel to variegate the color, but you don't have to.

All it is, is crushed clay. Just like Flourite.


----------



## fins712 (Oct 1, 2002)

is there a certain type of litter that is better than others? Are there any I would need to stay away from?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

You need to make sure there are no additives in the litter. You want no-frills, cheap stuff. If it has fungicides or fragrances in it, it will kill your tank.


----------



## fins712 (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks alot for your help. I think I may just order some flourite. It seems like the easiest/best thing to do.

:hehe:


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

If you are going to order it, then go to bigalsonline.com, they have the best price.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SNPiccolo5_
> If you are going to order it, then go to bigalsonline.com, they have the best price.


True, but the shipping costs of such a heavy load may offset or even outweigh any savings. If you go this route, I'd recommend you inquire by phone and see if they can get you a quote on shipping and handling costs.


----------



## Tom713 (Sep 29, 2002)

*2la* brings up a good point. Most mail order companies will charge extra (_real shipping cost_) on heavy weight items such as substrates. You can usually figure about a dollar a pound in such cases. 

The only exception that I'm aware of, is Dr Foster & Smith Petwarehouse. Even when ordering heavy items, ie substartes, normal shipping cost still apply. Even though their price is $19.99, depending on how much you order, it could be cheaper to order from them.

flourite


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I just inquired about shipping on Flourite at BigAls and its the same as any other item. The shipping is based on dollar amount. For 3- 7kg bags the shipping comes out to $6.95. Not bad. I'm afraid that if everybody buys thier flourite from BigAls and they don't order anything else that they might change that policy though. So, if you need something else order it there so they don't get teed off.


----------



## Tom713 (Sep 29, 2002)

Hmmm.....Maybe they got teed off already. I just checked BigAls online for flourite. It clearly says "actual shipping cost based on weight". Not only that, but the price is now $29.99 for 7 kg. !!

Maybe the person you talked to didn't know what he was talking about, or he was just feeling generous.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Well, I didn't actually talk to anybody. I placed an order online and the order was exactly what i said above. But, tonight someone from BigAls called the house and left a message on my machine and said that shipping would be $16.75 for 3 bags. $29.99 a bag???? They got it for $11.99 a bag online. The weird thing is I could swear,not even a week ago, it was $9.99 a bag online. I never ordered from them before and now I don,t think I'M GOING TO. Hmmm, Something smells fishy around here. No pun intended.:sad:


----------



## Tom713 (Sep 29, 2002)

Either their website is all fouled up, or they can't decide what to do. I just checked them again, and now the price is back to 11.99 just as you said. But it still states "actual shipping cost based on weight". I hope you don't get stuck paying that higher price. :aah:


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Nope, I cancelled the order for now. Got spooked...


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

I actually placed my order today... and got the price of 9.99 since I had it in my cart when it was 9.99. I called to make sure, and it is about $7 a bag shipping, but that is still only $16 per bag, including shipping, making it a better deal than the other site. I'll let y'all know when it comes...

-Tim


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

Take a copy of the ad for Flourite to your local Petsmart, they should price match it.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

WHAT! Really?! Best news I've heard in a long time. They sell it at petsmart for $25 and I can only get florite online for $22 with shipping. 

Is this their policy or did you convince someone to sell it to you at a lower price. I don't want to look like an idiot expecting them to discount $13/bag for 4 bags.


----------

